# Speedcubing Online with Friends!



## fabriciojunior7 (May 11, 2020)

Hey Guys! Recently, I released a site that can be used to practice SPEEDCUBING ONLINE with your friends. There, you can create public or private rooms with many WCA events and share times, averages and scrambles in real time!
At this moment, this platform is only for DESKTOP users, and it is in test phase, but soon, it also will be released for mobiles.
GO TO: http://www.onlinecubing.com/


----------



## Cube Tribe (May 12, 2020)

Awesomee! I'll make sure to have a look


----------

